# Does the 2009 Orca frameset include the seat post?



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I ordered a 2009 Orca frameset today and was wondering if the seatpost was included? I thought I remembered hearing that it had been in the past. I have a FSA K Force that will fit, but I think it will have too much offset for me. I will be using Campy Chorus 10 speed, and am excited to get it!! Thanks!!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Snopro440 said:


> I ordered a 2009 Orca frameset today and was wondering if the seatpost was included? I thought I remembered hearing that it had been in the past. I have a FSA K Force that will fit, but I think it will have too much offset for me. I will be using Campy Chorus 10 speed, and am excited to get it!! Thanks!!


yes... zeus carbon


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

uh, mine did not, frame, fork, headset... plus i've heard people have had issues with the zeus carbon, so i might suggest against it.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

My Zeus carbon was not included, and I had problems with it. The carbon teeth on the head got ground down by the teeth on the aluminum clamp during my 2nd or 3rd ride on it. I sat up at the end of a downhill, still going 27mph or so, and the nose of my saddle decide to take a peek at the sky. Out with the Zeus, in with a Thomson Masterpiece. LBS said this wasn't the first time it happened.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

I just sold my 09 Orca Evo on Craigslist, frame, fork, headset & *seatpost* :thumbsup:


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Agreed, go with a thomson masterpiece, the zeus post is not good.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

kupe said:


> My Zeus carbon was not included, and I had problems with it. The carbon teeth on the head got ground down by the teeth on the aluminum clamp during my 2nd or 3rd ride on it. I sat up at the end of a downhill, still going 27mph or so, and the nose of my saddle decide to take a peek at the sky. Out with the Zeus, in with a Thomson Masterpiece. LBS said this wasn't the first time it happened.


I bought my frame used. It came with the fork, seat post clamp and Zeus post. Interestingly I've had no problems in about a year of use. My friend bought a new Orca as a complete bike. It also had a Zeus post and he had the same kinds of problems as you did. FWIW mine is an '07 and his is an '08.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I got my frameset, and it didn't come with one. I got open the box, and it wasn't included. Thats ok I guess!!!


----------



## mloywhite (Jan 26, 2006)

kupe said:


> The carbon teeth on the head got ground down by the teeth on the aluminum clamp during my 2nd or 3rd ride on it. I sat up at the end of a downhill, still going 27mph or so, and the nose of my saddle decide to take a peek at the sky. Out with the Zeus, in with a Thomson Masterpiece.


My '07 came with the Zeus. The same thing happened to mine, the teeth of the aluminum part stripped the carbon part, and as I sat down from a hard out-of-saddle effort, bam, I was speaking about 3 octaves higher, and ended up riding home for several miles standing up  I ended up with a Thomson, no problems since.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

mloywhite said:


> My '07 came with the Zeus. The same thing happened to mine, the teeth of the aluminum part stripped the carbon part, and as I sat down from a hard out-of-saddle effort, bam, I was speaking about 3 octaves higher, and ended up riding home for several miles standing up  I ended up with a Thomson, no problems since.


+1 here. I hit a small bump while on the rear of the saddle and next thing I knew the nose of my seat was trying to go places it doesn't belong.  Very uncomfortable ride back home. My LBS replaced it with a Ritchey Carbon, been great ever since.:thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

My 08 and 09 ORCA did not come with the seat post, I guess lucky it didn't with the problems people are having. I am enjoying my Stella Azzura seat post.


----------



## Yeti guy (Feb 16, 2010)

Had my 2009 Onix for a month now and although I haven't had any problems with the carbon seatpost that came with it(don't think it's the Zeus), I have always used Thomson on my mtn bikes. If I was to sometime switch to a Thomson is there any special grease or prep I should use with the aluminum post for the Onix carbon frame? This is my first carbon bike and also my first road bike.


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek (Mar 31, 2008)

My 07 Orca came with the Zeus. The worst seat post ever. I Purchaced an oval concepts seatpost and handlebars. No problems. Great seatpost. I highly recommend it.


----------

